# Mega Shark Tournament Pensacola 2011



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

874 pound Tiger Shark weighed in at the Pensacola Mega Shark Tournament. Nice hammer head too. 

I'd post the pictures if I could figure out how to get them off my iPhone and onto this post. 

Cost of one dollar to enter at the Palafox Pier. Not bad to see a monster shark. Hell, I paid more than that for the side show at the circus when I was a kid. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tiger Shark Photos*

Tiger Shark


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tiger Shark 2*

Tiger Shark 2


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tiger Shark 3*

Tiger


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A Bull on the Penn Hall at least as big as that Tiger. I saw it Thursday. Someone please go get him!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW! Those are some big fish. I knew they were out there. My uncles grew up in the late 60's, early 70's catching big sharks from Pensacola beach.

Do they get cleaned and used for food? I sure hope so. I would hate to think such magnificent creatures were being killed just to win a tournament, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Naby said:


> WOW! Those are some big fish. I knew they were out there. My uncles grew up in the late 60's, early 70's catching big sharks from Pensacola beach.
> 
> Do they get cleaned and used for food? I sure hope so. I would hate to think such magnificent creatures were being killed just to win a tournament, but maybe that is just me.


Yes, all the meat is used for a good cause.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

*sharks*

Can anybody tell me regs on tiger sharks, the reg book for alabama dosent say anything about them. thks scott


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

congrats on a great shark... bet you guys had a hand full for a while.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Where did he catch that bad boy?


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

They were dissecting the fish and sending samples to the "Shark Lab". I'm not sure what university. As far as the meat, the four specimens (including to two largest) had been laying in less than appropriate temperatures to be used for human consumption.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

They are going to feed animals, not humans. Animals have to eat too. I heard they are going to wildlife sanctuaries.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Awesome fish:thumbup: that thing made your 241# look like a minnow.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Gonna feed alot of animals. Happy fishing!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Naby said:


> WOW! Those are some big fish. I knew they were out there. My uncles grew up in the late 60's, early 70's catching big sharks from Pensacola beach.
> 
> Who was your uncle? just curious fished back then also.........


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Anyone have the final results from the tournament? Can't find em any where. It did end yesterday right?*


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

1-reel chase- 874.6 tiger
2-all or nothin-787.6
3-recess-363.0
4-recess-332.4
5-my amy-304.6

But there is argurment that we cannot weigh in 2 sharks and take 2 places like every other tourney so as far as i know there is a 280 something that is going to bump our 332 out of 4th. and theirs will move My amy up and them into 5th.Sorry i did not catch the boat name of the 280....
TIM


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

As good as that would be for us, it would move us to 4th place open division, I really hope they go ahead and give yall 3rd and 4th. Yall worked hard for it.

Jeff

MyAmy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

You are right we did work extremly hard for the last 4 tigers risking for a bigger one and when we got it phewww the weight was off . But looks like yall are into the money a little more now I just had no idea that was a rule. DEEP SOUTH did you know this ?Just curious if i was just the only one that dident.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

recess said:


> You are right we did work extremly hard for the last 4 tigers risking for a bigger one and when we got it phewww the weight was off . But looks like yall are into the money a little more now I just had no idea that was a rule. DEEP SOUTH did you know this ?Just curious if i was just the only one that dident.


I had no idea on that rule. After you posted about this, I looked at the official rules and couldnt find anything about it. 

What really sucks, didnt you guys say you had a bull over 150, that would have won you a different category had you know about this rule?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Deep South said:


> I had no idea on that rule. After you posted about this, I looked at the official rules and couldnt find anything about it.
> 
> What really sucks, didnt you guys say you had a bull over 150, that would have won you a different category had you know about this rule?


 Yes sir we did and we would have taken him had know this , and we had a hammer sunday morning that was worth taking.Cool deal , we will see you tommorrow night at the awards.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Outcast....
How can you change the rules after the fact, people aren't mind readers:no:...that should have been stated in the rules(before the tournament) and not after..... to CHEAT a team from there rightful places 3rd and 4th place finish....I understand that is worth some money....That in my opinion this Recess Team won by YOUR rules for this tournament....if you want it that way fine.... for next year.... but ....this year play by your own rules for this tournament 
pretty low to change, after the fact.....Please make it right 
this could have happened to any of the contestants in this tournament!!!! stick up for what is right and back the places the Recess crew won....3rh and 4th


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

I am sure Outcast will do Team Recess right on this one. 

Jeff

MyAmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i haven't fished very many tournaments but the one's that i did, if you couldn't win more than one spot it was ALWAYS listed in the rules.
i'm chairman of the pensacola rec. fisherman's assoc. family fishing rodeo that is in sept. and we are very specific about the rules for this very reason.BECAUSE we "DO NOT" say that you can't place more than once in a catagory "YOU CAN".this is how it works with ANY tournament.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright just got off the phone with Tommy and all of this was a HUGE misunderstanding we have 3rd and 4th still and the guy at outcast which assrured me of what i said earlier was completely wrong and everything still stands. First off this was not a bash against outcast hunting and fishing, Tommy, or the sponsers of the tourney i was bummed when i was told that but just wanted the other contestants to understand the rules which i was explained . All is well and thanks Tommy for your timely resolution of this matter, thanks for the call again i do appriecate it.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Deep South said:


> I am sure Outcast will do Team Recess right on this one.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> MyAmy


looks like you are right and Outcast is making it right!!! sorry for the rant


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, lot's of drama over a couple hundred dollars and an ego....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Once again EVERBODY as always CAPTAIN JON PINNEY!!!!!! Owner of the one liners. Thanks Jon for the kind words as always.Hope one day to be as good as you.But i have a long way to go to be able to catch your ego.Man i miss the PFF drama.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, maybe the ego comment was a little to much. I apologize for that. I just don't understand what the big deal was. There was no doubt in my mind that Outcast would make right what should be right. If the rules didn't say it specifically for this tournament there was no doubt it would be right.

You guys left this forum a year ago because you didn't like it here. You have made 2 post in a year, then pop up for this one, but say you aren't bashing anyone. Then why come here complaining about it? I understand you won by "the rules" and that was made right. But I don't understand why it was such a big deal that it had to come to the internet to be aired out when a phone call or two could have handled it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

recess said:


> once again everbody as always captain jon pinney!!!!!! Owner of the one liners. Thanks jon for the kind words as always.hope one day to be as good as you.but i have a long way to go to be able to catch your ego.man i miss the pff drama.


 
love it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The phone call was made and i was assured that was it as of this morning , that was my argurment i asked 3 times are sure to the guy and he assured my he was right and that was it , I posted over here because i know alot of the guys that fished the tourney are on here and would hopefully shed some light on the subject for me thats all. I wish i was better with words but i truely just wanted someone to say{ yes they are right } and i would walk saying {oh well} won't do that again . But Jon you have to at least give us some props for the big black grouper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

recess said:


> But Jon you have to at least give us some props for the big black grouper.


Yeah, I caught one last week that I released that was 109....:thumbup:..haha J/K....can't deny that was a nice one!:thumbsup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Yeah, I caught one last week that I released that was 109....:thumbup:..haha J/K....can't deny that was a nice one!:thumbsup:


Heck, I had that same dream too!!!! after seeing there pictures


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Boy did I start a topic or what? Congrads to all who fished the tournament.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on a great tourney guy's. All the hard work paid off. What a fish of a lifetime also! That thing is a beast. Glad to see the Team working well. Congrats again!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

J.Sharit said:


> Naby said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Those are some big fish. I knew they were out there. My uncles grew up in the late 60's, early 70's catching big sharks from Pensacola beach.
> ...


----------

